# My entry for the NI Electric Mint Challenge



## Nigel Andreola (Jul 29, 2022)

metapop







metapop.com





For this competition, I decided to practice the orchestration skills I’ve been learning in an online course. I composed a sextet for violin, viola, cello, bass and two guitars. It is my expression of how I feel when eating mint chocolate chip ice cream. I wrote sheet music for the strings. Only one of the musicians I talked to was available to record my piece in time for this contest, so I had to use virtual instruments for the other parts. After some processing, I am pleased with how the real performance sits in the mix with the virtual instruments. I’ll let you guess which instrument is real.


----------



## Release (Jul 29, 2022)

That was fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spacewizmusic (Jul 29, 2022)

Indeed, an amazing composition. Great job !


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Jul 29, 2022)

Release said:


> That was fantastic! Thanks for sharing.





spacewizmusic said:


> Indeed, an amazing composition. Great job !


Thank you!


----------

